# reloading .45 ACP



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

I am looking into reloading .45 ACP, and would need to get completely setup to do so. I used to reload 12 ga. shells, so I'm somewhat familiar with the process.

- How much would a decent setup run?

- once set up with all the equipment, how much would it effectively cost in components? Whats a range of cost per round, or per 50 rounds, let's say?


----------



## Redwolf (Nov 29, 2008)

Its hard to anwser your question, would need to know what you like to drive cadillac or pinto.
Ranging from a good setup in lee for about 140 or Dillon (the best) for about 500.
Would also need to know what your time is worth. 
Start up cost would be any where from $400 to $1000. What I make cost me about .25 cents a rd.
for 230gn JHP's. you could reload lead for about half that. Here is a calculator to help find out the cost.
http://www.handloads.com/calc/loadingCosts.asp


----------



## fusil (Sep 23, 2008)

Merci Loup Rouge,
I've never seen that calculator till now.
It tells me I can load 1000 38spl loads for €39:smt168:smt168:smt168
I've sarted casting my own and that has brought the cost way down.:smt023

fusil


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

YFZsandrider said:


> I am looking into reloading .45 ACP, and would need to get completely setup to do so. I used to reload 12 ga. shells, so I'm somewhat familiar with the process.
> 
> - How much would a decent setup run?
> 
> - once set up with all the equipment, how much would it effectively cost in components? Whats a range of cost per round, or per 50 rounds, let's say?


As Redwolf had said...it all depends on the ride. I bought 2 Lee 1000 progressives, 1 for 9mm and 1 for .45 ACP. The reason for 2 was because they were much less expensive than the Dillon (got both with dies for less than $275.00. The Lee's are a pain to set up, but once done you can crank them out pretty quick (make sure you order the case collator if you go with the Lee). TOF turned me on to that and man what a time saver. Just my .02. Good luck.:smt023


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

For my needs, the Lee turret press is fine. I only load handgun, in four chamberings, .45 ACP being what I use most. I buy extra turrets for about $10 and once I have my dies adjusted for my favorite recipe, I don't have to mess with them much. If you go with the Lee all-in-one start-up set - I forget what they call it, you can get started quick and cheap, but you will probably eventually want to upgrade the powder scale. It is accurate enough, but very annoying. 

The Lee equipment is so relatively inexpensive, that if you really get serious about reloading, and want fancier equipment, you've really lost very little, by discarding the Lee stuff, especially if you have already gotten a few hundred hand loads out of it. The dies are probably as good or better than more expensive ones, and all the other stuff is decent quality, as well.

Of course, the problem right now is the shortage of components, especially primers. The Lee dies and some of the other equipment may also be on backorder, but they will usually come in about a month... but good luck finding the cartridge components.


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

Tanks for the responses, and like I said, I would only be reloading .45 ACP. So with that in mind, would there really be that much benefit in getting a nicer setup, if the dies used are always gonna be the same? It its not extremely important that it be a very fast running setup, although I would not spend a couple hours reloading to produce 50 rounds. I so not shoot more than a couple times a month now, due to ammo costs, but if I could cut down those cost considerably, I would shoot propably every weekend.

Thanks for the calculator, but I dont even know what values to enter for the components. So what would be a ballpark for .45 cost


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

The Lee turret is actually pretty fast, except for the scale.

I use the Auto-Disk powder- through-die system, and check every tenth round on the scale, if it is metering consistently, which it usually does, with flake-type powder. I have loaded two hundred rounds of .45 ACP in less than an hour and a half, without really hustling much. With a good scale, it could be much faster, as long as the Auto-Disk is functioning properly, which it usually does.

That is not to say you won't have a few glitches here and there that will force you to go easy, for safety's sake. But overall, it is a decent system, very affordable, and will make ammo that is just as good as the high priced equipment can produce.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Being I only load pistol rounds I use a Dillon Square Deal press. THey are running around 350.00. The down side to the press is it only does pistol calibers and it does not use the same dies as the big 550's and 650's use.

The upside I have no idea how many rounds have been loaded on it but it's way WAY up there. My main shooting buddy and I both use it and will load a few thousand of a caliber at at one run. The last run we did 2800 45, 2200 9mm. And we do that about once every few months. I say this because I have yet to have to replace a part on it other than the lever that trips the alarm telling you it's about out of primers.

We have it set up where we replace the powder drop and everything all at once so changeover is really fast. As fast as presses go I've not used any Lee presses but many here do and I've not heard a lot negative. For the money it seems to be an excellent press but I really don't know first hand. I have been thinking about one to load rifle rounds with though.


----------



## mactex (Jan 23, 2007)

YFZsandrider said:


> Tanks for the responses, and like I said, I would only be reloading .45 ACP. So with that in mind, would there really be that much benefit in getting a nicer setup, if the dies used are always gonna be the same? It its not extremely important that it be a very fast running setup, although I would not spend a couple hours reloading to produce 50 rounds. I so not shoot more than a couple times a month now, due to ammo costs, but if I could cut down those cost considerably, I would shoot propably every weekend.
> 
> Thanks for the calculator, but I dont even know what values to enter for the components. So what would be a ballpark for .45 cost


I'll give you some recent costs I have incurred to help you out. These prices are high, but I honestly believe that within the next few months prices come down some. Maybe not to pre-shortage prices, but they should come down.

1000 - Large Pistol Primers - $50 - Purchased at a gun show last weekend.
500 - 200 gr. plated bullets - $70 - Purchased within the past 2 months.
1 lb. - Power Pistol powder - $25 - Purchased at a gun show last weekend.
1000 - Used cases - $65 - Purchased two weeks ago.

Stuff is out there if you are willing to be persistant and keep an eye out.

As for presses, I'd start with an inexpensive Lee single stage O-type setup. They have good tolerances, are easy to learn on, and I could load about 100 round in a couple of hours with all of the anal steps that I take. If you need faster production, you will have to move up to a turrent or progressive press. I recently picked up a used Hornady LNL-AP and really like its ease of use and the improved speed that it provided me. But, it does cost quite a bit more than the Lee single stage.


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

Okay, I get all those quantities, but how many loads would 1 lb of powder do?


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

Okay, I get all those quantities, but how many loads would 1 lb of powder do? 

Seems like alot of guys out there reload, but no one can tell me about what I'd expect to spend per round for .45


----------



## benzuncle (Aug 29, 2007)

YFZ, I load 45acp on a Lee Classic Turret Press. Reloading has become my other hobby. The Lee Classic Turret Press is the best "bang" for the reloading dollar. It can be used as a single stage or a semi-progressive press. You will max out at around 200 rounds per hour. 

I bought my setup in kit form from Kempf Gun Shop. I called them rather than doing it online. Sue is the person to talk to. She knows her stuff. I have $330 invested in the system including upgrades for the powder measure and the safety prime system. I also purchased a tumbler, a Lee scale, a kinetic hammer, caliper along with the rest. I added a workbench/shelving system and 4ft fluorescent light which brought my total investment up to 436.70. I have paid for the setup in about 75 boxes of 45acp ammo; that didn't take long.

Cost per 50 using the stuff I had purchased before the craze set in: 
I built 230gr Rem Golden Sabers for 14.13/50
230gr Brass RN's for 8.15/50
230gr LRN's for 6.41/50

I'm a brass whore. People at the range recognize me more by my butt crack than my face. This is where you can save a lot of $$$. 45acp is a low pressure cartridge; casings can last through many firings.

Primers, powder and bullets are in short supply at the moment and the cost is pretty stupid right now. That'll probably change when the mania/hysteria passes. I had been stocking up for a while and am in good shape for the time being. So the prices above are what I am actually paying to build my ammo. 


You can build 1320 rounds of 45acp from a pound of powder at 5.3gr.

Good luck to you. Let us know how you make out.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Even with the inflated prices you're going to come out ahead if your reloading. And the added fun of the hobby along with the ability to make a round your weapon will really like is better than the savings to me. :smt023


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

DevilsJohnson said:


> Even with the inflated prices you're going to come out ahead if your reloading. And the added fun of the hobby along with the ability to make a round your weapon will really like is better than the savings to me. :smt023


+1 on that DJ....I started reloading to save money, now I do it because I have as much fun reloading as saving money. Unfortunately...I'll soon have less money to save thanks to:smt076....sorry, wrong thread for this thought.:anim_lol:


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

"Okay, I get all those quantities, but how many loads would 1 lb of powder do?"

If I remember correctly, there are 7000 grains of smokeless powder in a pound. Most loadings for .45ACP will be in the 4 - 5 grain range. So figure 1400 rounds per pound.


----------



## Redwolf (Nov 29, 2008)

Ok you have the calculator, enter in the data like how much you paid for powder, primers, bullets and cases if you had to buy them. also how hot your making your rounds (Powder Charge). no one can give you a price becouse no one knows what you are going to be paying for the components. I paid 128 for a 1000 bullets of 230gn JHP's, $18.00 per 1000 for primers and I dont think you can find them for that any more. $60.00 for 4 pounds of Titegroup. And I allready had the cases. I hope this will help you.


----------



## benzuncle (Aug 29, 2007)

When I price out my cost to reload, I include taxes and/or shipping so the price is the real deal.

Falshman, it looks like you answered your own question.


----------



## mactex (Jan 23, 2007)

YFZsandrider said:


> Okay, I get all those quantities, but how many loads would 1 lb of powder do?
> 
> Seems like alot of guys out there reload, but no one can tell me about what I'd expect to spend per round for .45


That's because the cost per round totally depends on the powder, bullet type, and other stuff you choose to use. Each type of powder will require a different amount for the cartridge. Differnt types and brands of bullets cost differnt amounts. Figure out what type of powder and bullet you want to use and then go to this calculator to help you figure out the cost per round.


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

benzuncle said:


> ...which brought my total investment up to 436.70. I have paid for the setup in about 75 boxes of 45acp ammo; that didn't take long.


Considering the inflated prices that we are seeing, both in reloading and in factory ammo, could a person still expect to make his money back in about 75 boxes of .45 right now?


----------



## benzuncle (Aug 29, 2007)

JD, I'm thinking everything is relative. The cost of the equipment and fixins has increased, but so has the cost of "built" ammo. $58 for a box of 50 380's is a good example. That's what some people were gouging folks for at the last Orlando Gun Show.


----------



## JeffWard (Aug 24, 2007)

I enjoy reloading almost as much as shooting.

I got a Dillon Square Deal used. I'm the third owner, and the press has been rebuilt twice for FREE by Dillon.

Other presses may be fine, and effective, and cheaper, but the is no company in the world with customer service like Dillon. You will speak with a rep within 30 seconds, and they will do everything for you. I've see presses sent in to Dillon literally covered with rust, sitting in a shed for years. Dillon completely rebuilt the press for the new owner, for free. Period. (www.brianenos.com/forums)

My square deal cranks out rounds flawlessly with NO readjustments, round after round. I haven't had to adjust anything in 1000 rounds. I've now put "mearly" 2000-2500 through it (I have no idea how many rounds went through it before me). It's awesome. Some day, years from now, when it breaks down, I'll send it back for it's 3rd trip back to Dillon, and they'll replace everything that needs replacing, repaint it, tune it, and send it back.

I paid $250 for mine off ebay.

Go Blue.

PS... I shoot ultra-premium competition rounds for USPSA, for around 15 cents per round, including inflated primer/bullet/powder prices.

Jeff


----------



## cruzthepug (Mar 16, 2008)

I bought a Dillon 550 from a guy at my gun club for $300. I haven't actually sat down and added everything up, but to get setup to start re-loading I've probably got about 1k+ tied up. That's setup loading .45, 9mm and 38/357's. Press, dies, tumbler, scale and enough components to load with about 1000 rounds each.


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

benzuncle said:


> JD, I'm thinking everything is relative. The cost of the equipment and fixins has increased, but so has the cost of "built" ammo. $58 for a box of 50 380's is a good example. That's what some people were gouging folks for at the last Orlando Gun Show.


$58? Good greif - Does that include a jar of Vaseline?


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Redwolf said:


> Ok you have the calculator, enter in the data like how much you paid for powder, primers, bullets and cases if you had to buy them. also how hot your making your rounds (Powder Charge). no one can give you a price becouse no one knows what you are going to be paying for the components.


That is the exact truth. Different powder means different load data. Same with slugs. No one will ever be able to answer this for another person. And at today's prices it can fluctuate a great deal. Someone might as well ask what it will cost to get someplace that had ten different ways to get there and there's a 50 mile difference in the travel choices.

A person can save...._some_ money reloading. And it's great fun! I have some loads here that if they miss their mark it's me and there's no questions. I still buy some now and then but that's mostly just to keep a fresh supply of brass coming in. It's cool to test my loads against what's out there from the ammo companies.:smt033


----------

